# Son of Former La. Senator Electrocuted



## Fireaxman (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www.wdsu.com/news/9575057/detail.html

The son of former Louisiana Senator Bob Livingston was electrocuted while trimming a tree in Lakeview Subdivision in New Orleans today. Dont know if we will get any more details. Apparently a branch he was cutting hit a power line. Its been kind of a drizzly, wet day. The juice might have gotten him anyway, but I'll bet the rain and sweat did not help him any. Anyway, Livingston was not as lucky as I2edneck.

Be careful around that stuff, folks. I had a near miss on it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Fireaxman (Jul 26, 2006)

*More Detail*

A little bit more detail on the fatality from the Times Picayune, http://www.nola.com/news/t-p/frontpage/index.ssf?/base/news-16/115389415120270.xml&coll=1

Ex-congressman's son dies at job site
He is electrocuted while trimming tree 
Wednesday, July 26, 2006 
From staff reports

The son of former U.S. Rep. Bob Livingston was electrocuted Tuesday morning in Lakeview when he came into contact with an electric wire as he trimmed a tree he was hired to remove, authorities said. 
Richard Livingston, 37, of New Orleans, died about 9:30 a.m. in the 6500 block of Gen. Diaz Street. 
Livingston, an arborist who was in the tree-cutting business, was hired by residents of a home in Lakeview to remove a dead tree behind their home, police said. 

Using a safety harness, Livingston had climbed up the tree and was trimming the tree's branches, police said. 
For unknown reasons, he came into contact with the live wire, police said. 
New Orleans Coroner Frank Minyard called the incident "a real tragedy" and said, "It looks like some kind of way he reached back and hit an overhead wire, and was electrocuted on the spot." 
Minyard said Livingston's father, a Republican who served as Louisiana's 1st District congressman from 1977 to 1999, is "a good friend." 
A spokesman for Bob Livingston's Washington lobbying firm said Tuesday afternoon that the former congressman was on his way to New Orleans from Washington and was not available for comment.


----------

